# Fuel Injector



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a (S13) 1990 Nissan 240sx with the (KA24E) motor. After almost 24 years my injector pigtails are all hard and brittle causing my ride to misfire regularly. Has anyone had this problem? Where can I get fuel injector pigtails? Thanks mike


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to get them from RockAuto Parts Catalog


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. They are cheap too..


----------

